# Need a board bag.



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Get a haircut.............


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't eat the yellow snow.............


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the Dakine High Roller. If you're traveling /w a _*lot*_ of gear? That would be my recommendation. It's a freakin' _Monster!_

If not needing a full on Sherpa party for your gear,.. the *Low* Roller is probably better suited for most ppl! Plenty big. Just not "Cavernous" like the High Roller.  :laugh:

So Where ya gonna be traveling?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> I have the Dakine High Roller. If you're traveling /w a _*lot*_ of gear? That would be my recommendation. It's a freakin' _Monster!_
> 
> If not needing a full on Sherpa party for your gear,.. the *Low* Roller is probably better suited for most ppl! Plenty big. Just not "Cavernous" like the High Roller.  :laugh:
> 
> So Where ya gonna be traveling?


I agree w/ Chomps. I use the Low Roller by Dakine. It is perfect, but I may need the High Roller this year because I now have three boards. I never knew snowboarding would become my addiction......Eh, there are worse things to be addicted to.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I have the Dakine High Roller. If you're traveling /w a _*lot*_ of gear? That would be my recommendation. It's a freakin' _Monster!_
> 
> If not needing a full on Sherpa party for your gear,.. the *Low* Roller is probably better suited for most ppl! Plenty big. Just not "Cavernous" like the High Roller.  :laugh:
> 
> So Where ya gonna be traveling?


X3 on the Dakine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

One important caveat,... with either bag it is _very_ easy to pack it over the 50 lbs limit. So pack carefully and check the weight before you get to the airport. 

This is 2 boards,.. 2 sets of bindings,.. 2 pairs boots, along with misc crap like spare binding parts,... gloves,... tools etc. 









I've flown twice with mine and was able to keep it well under 50# and *still* take a metric shit-tonne of gear. :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a few.
Nothing fancy, no wheels, you can't drive em.
They aren't Bluetooth.

Just normal bags to put your gear in.

Not sure how much a high roller goes for?
But I bet I got one or 5 for a quarter of the price:surprise:


TT


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

I've got a dakine tour. No wheels but I'm usually ok with it on my shoulder at airports and it packs a bit easier into cars for road trips. Even if the bag you get is padded I would still wrap the nose and tail in bubble wrap or something

Dakine makes some great bags so check them out


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Get one with wheels. Carrying a heavy bag sucks.

Don't get an oversized (length) bag. It will get unstable and flap if not stabilized from a board.

+1 on Dakine. Quality for low proce. I've used mine for many flight trips, still no wear and tear. I much love the separate compartments for funky boots.

+1 on bubble wrap. W/o, the edges will shred the padding and bag quickly into pieces.

+1 on carefully decide abt the size... a high roller packs massive amounts and will have expensive overweight costs at the airport. Low roller is better if you want to fly. If it's fir the car, mthe additional space of high roller can be cool.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Ak*



chomps1211 said:


> So Where ya gonna be traveling?


Daughter and I gonna Heli board her spring break. And thanks for advise.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Who is Phillyfan?*



mojo maestro said:


> Get a haircut.............


Why does he like this?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Daughter and I gonna Heli board her spring break. And thanks for advise.


That sounds awesome. 

If it's going to be the _two_ of you packing gear into this bag? Then the High Roller might be just the thing. And,.. Depending on how many boards and/or various items of back up gear you plan to bring. (...ie extra boots, boards, bindings, etc.) The High Roller is huge enough to accommodate all that stuff. But definitely watch the weight.

If the bag is just for your gear? you'd probably be ok with the smaller Low Roller. (...Im not kidding about the HR being a monster.). Two decks over 160cm's and it's still got room to stuff a jacket in over the nose of the board. 

When it's not stuffed full, it can be a bit unwieldy. So if you _don't_ compulsively over-pack like I do,.. :laugh: the HR might be *overkill* for you. :blink:


----------



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

Any one tried one of the wheelie bags from Burton? How do they compare?

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Daughter and I gonna Heli board her spring break. And thanks for advise.


Just so you know..............she's not gonna like it.............but I've got some free time.........will gladly fill an empty spot..........


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

The burton bags are really nice too. Dakines are just easier to get deals on. I traveled with two boards, 2 sets of bindings, boots, wrapped a hoody around the nose and flannel around the tail. Helmet and goggles.... clithes... all in a second bag. You can buy bags to fit it all but be prepared to pay a bag fee.


----------



## Pathetique (Nov 21, 2017)

I just got Quiksilver Volcano bag without wheels. Inside is padded like burton gig bag but price was half.Its great and also has back straps.
I just couldnt buy space version of Burton. Even if i custom ordered one cheap bag that will be better than that model. Sorry.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

qelhaj said:


> Any one tried one of the wheelie bags from Burton? How do they compare?
> 
> Snowboardingfeverdreams


Got 2 wheelie gigs in 156 and 166. Also have 166 wheelie locker with telescopic handle. They are brilliant bags. Always grab them in off season on sales at 40% off. Grabed the wheelie gigs for around $Au100 ($US80). Can fit 2 boards in gig bags (extra padding), bindings/boots and a set of skis. We always strip the boards down. Like mentioned got to watch weight levels with OHS now with the airlines at around 23kg mark. In the past we used a wheelie locker when we could load to 32kg. Very similar to Dakine high roller.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet520 (Sep 28, 2016)

Pathetique said:


> I just got Quiksilver Volcano bag without wheels. Inside is padded like burton gig bag but price was half.Its great and also has back straps.
> 
> I just couldnt buy space version of Burton. Even if i custom ordered one cheap bag that will be better than that model. Sorry.




Could you share where did you get the Quiksilver Volcano? I just couldn't find anywhere available online…


----------



## fullvermonty (Jan 6, 2018)

I just picked up a used Dakine High Roller; cavernous is the right word. It can easily fit gear for two people. 

Plus, it's a multipurpose tool! If the need arose, I could hide a body in it. You just never know when that will come in handy.


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

I bought a bag without wheels to save cash. I put up with it but I would advise no one to follow my example. Get wheels.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Craig51 said:


> Got 2 wheelie gigs in 156 and 166. Also have 166 wheelie locker with telescopic handle. They are brilliant bags. Always grab them in off season on sales at 40% off. Grabed the wheelie gigs for around $Au100 ($US80). Can fit 2 boards in gig bags (extra padding), bindings/boots and a set of skis. We always strip the boards down. Like mentioned got to watch weight levels with OHS now with the airlines at around 23kg mark. In the past we used a wheelie locker when we could load to 32kg. Very similar to Dakine high roller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Found some pics.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

After watching the way airline employees handle soft board bags I decided to buy a SportTube - best money I've ever spent. Outside of the plane crashing into the side of a mountain, it's almost indestructible and I don't worry about a thing. It is a bit more difficult to pack than a soft bag (I wrap bath towels around the tips of my board for a little extra cushion) but I accept the trade off.


----------



## Miseladin (Aug 31, 2018)

interesting too


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

What's internal dimensions on biggest sportube?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

TLN said:


> What's internal dimensions on biggest sportube?


I have one it's pretty big and length adjustable. What do you want to get in there?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> I have one it's pretty big and length adjustable. What do you want to get in there?


Rossignol Undertaker 198, SG Full Race 185. 2-3 boards total, but those are longest.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

You can see the specs here:

https://www.sportube.com/Series-3-Hard-Snowboard-Travel-Case-p/31brdez-snb.htm


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

TLN said:


> Rossignol Undertaker 198, SG Full Race 185. 2-3 boards total, but those are longest.


Don't think they'll fit? Got my mates skis & poles in there with my board and boots once but I'm guessing the skis were only 180cm max.

You got some whoppers.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

PalmerFreak said:


> After watching the way airline employees handle soft board bags I decided to buy a SportTube - best money I've ever spent. Outside of the plane crashing into the side of a mountain, it's almost indestructible and I don't worry about a thing. It is a bit more difficult to pack than a soft bag (I wrap bath towels around the tips of my board for a little extra cushion) but I accept the trade off.




I've taken wheelie bags O/S for years and you just need to make sure your boards are extra super padded inside. I break my boards down by removing the bindings and placing them in an extra padded bag inside. I've got separate bags to individually wrap my bindings up in and they lay on top of the boards in the wheelie bag. They come off the plane in oversize and through a separate check out area. They then get wheeled out one at a time as most are around 20kg. They're a 5 boards and a set of ski's in both these Wheelie Gig bags.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a fan of the snowboard sport tube, but weigh it and measure it before u check in. It's easy to go over the limits.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been really impressed with my buddy's Rome They have 2 different models (Cache & Escort) depending on the volume you need. They're wide enough for modern fatties, have extra pockets to keep stuff separate like your accessories, tuning supplies, etc... have internal straps to hold your board in place, and have compression straps on the outside to cinch everything down. Pretty much same feature set applies to the Dakine High Roller & Burton Wheelie Locker.

Haven't come across them in person yet, but the new Jones Expedition and Nitro Tracker Wheelie bags look great on paper and in pics.

If you're on more of a budget, the Dakine Low Roller, Burton Wheelie Gig, and Evo bags will work just fine with a few less features. The North Face & Thule ones looks stupid. Then again these all have wheels so I would still take any bag with wheels over any bag without. If all you're doing is storing boards in your house or transporting them in your trunk, then whatever. If you plan to actually travel using planes, trains, rental cars, etc...wheels are a must. TRUUUUUUST ME.


----------

